# Questions on back sweetening, clearing and bottling



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Clearing time will depend on the honey. Finning agents may help but not always. When adding Sugars to back sweeten I always add 1/2 tsp Potassium sorbate per gallon to prevent a restart of fermentation. For future reference,There is no need to stabilize a dry wine as there are no sugars left to restart a fermentation. I would add the sorbate, let stand a few weeks, if not clear then try a finning agent to help clear.


----------

